# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Service] Signature Service

## MysterioussouL

*
-Recquirements-*
5 Reputation and above members
Non Animated Requests

*-Service Template-*
Size: In pixels (example : 400x120 etc)
Text:
 Render/Stock:
 Extra :

*-Example Signatures-












*

----------


## Dr. Doom

Nice, I was just thinking of starting a service of my own, but you seem to have a good idea on what you want to make. You also got good color scheme, i guess ill be your first request?

Size: 400x120

Text: Alucard805 MMOwned

  Render/Stock/Pic :  http://shs.starkville.k12.ms.us/~ac1...S/ALUCARD2.JPG or something along the lines of a facial shot of him.

  Extra : I like very graphical effects, technoish shall I say? Lasers is what id like  :Smile:  and sparkles!

Thanks, can't wait to see the outcome?!

----------


## TheFitzy

Want to make me an Avatar?
I could go for something new.... 
Suprise me soul  :Wink:

----------


## MysterioussouL

> Nice, I was just thinking of starting a service of my own, but you seem to have a good idea on what you want to make. You also got good color scheme, i guess ill be your first request?
> 
> Size: 400x120
> 
> Text: Alucard805 MMOwned
> 
>   Render/Stock/Pic :  http://shs.starkville.k12.ms.us/~ac1...S/ALUCARD2.JPG or something along the lines of a facial shot of him.
> 
>   Extra : I like very graphical effects, technoish shall I say? Lasers is what id like  and sparkles!
> ...





d0ne

----------


## MysterioussouL

> Want to make me an Avatar?
> I could go for something new.... 
> Suprise me soul


lol @ avatar service : P & recquirements are 15+ rep members , u broke all the rules but u are special thats why made one for u lawl

----------


## TheFitzy

> lol @ avatar service : P & recquirements are 15+ rep members , u broke all the rules but u are special thats why made one for u lawl


hahah thanks matey  :Smile: 
xox

----------


## Zakattak

Will you do one for a member with 14?  :Big Grin:  or are you gonna force me to get one more rep

----------


## MysterioussouL

ye i'll make one for you just fill the template

----------


## Zakattak

Size: Whatever you use
Text: Daft Punk
Render/Stock/Pic : http://www.disenoemergente.cl/foro_a...ft_punk_03.jpg
Extra :Make it awesome

----------


## MysterioussouL

> Size: Whatever you use
> Text: Daft Punk
> Render/Stock/Pic : http://www.disenoemergente.cl/foro_a...ft_punk_03.jpg
> Extra :Make it awesome

----------


## Apartment Wolf

*Great Job mate I love your Mmowned sig and your aeroscythe one, you truly deserve a place in the Gfx lounge*

----------


## project anthrax

good work msoul =] watch out for me im catching up xD

----------


## Apartment Wolf

_Try catch: Me, Msoul, Piersd, Narudan and Carlosj

Then you'll own ^^_

----------


## project anthrax

xD im a work in progress

----------


## MysterioussouL

[email protected]

----------


## TheFreak

Name: TheFreak
Size: 400 x 130
Colors: Darker-ish colors but not pure black
Quote: The Beyond
Render: Free For all

- Use your imagination. The word "Freak" in my name should give you an idea of the dark, evil images I like.

I may or may not use it, depends. I just like the ones you all had posted.

----------


## BaboonX

Size: In pixels (example : 400x120 etc): 400x120 (lol)
Text: Smahs - darkside of the lemon.
Render/Stock: http://planetrenders.net/renders/alb...yssalBlade.png
Extra : Make it funny! Make that bate a lemon if you can! and make it a pink background to set a mood.

Avatar would be nice, if you have time It would be cool to have a pink lemon as a avatar with my name.

----------


## Szharz

Can you make me a signature ?

Size: 400x120
Text: Just make it say "Szharz"
 Render/Stock: Here comes the tricky part, can you make me a cool signature, just make something cool that you would post in your own profile, i dont care what its going to be about (just no manga or anime, i hate manga and anime)
 Extra : can u make me a matching avatar (that also says Szharz) thx

----------


## MysterioussouL

> Name: TheFreak
> Size: 400 x 130
> Colors: Darker-ish colors but not pure black
> Quote: The Beyond
> Render: Free For all
> 
> - Use your imagination. The word "Freak" in my name should give you an idea of the dark, evil images I like.
> 
> I may or may not use it, depends. I just like the ones you all had posted.







> Size: In pixels (example : 400x120 etc): 400x120 (lol)
> Text: Smahs - darkside of the lemon.
> Render/Stock: http://planetrenders.net/renders/alb...yssalBlade.png
> Extra : Make it funny! Make that bate a lemon if you can! and make it a pink background to set a mood.
> 
> Avatar would be nice, if you have time It would be cool to have a pink lemon as a avatar with my name.








> Can you make me a signature ?
> 
> Size: 400x120
> Text: Just make it say "Szharz"
>  Render/Stock: Here comes the tricky part, can you make me a cool signature, just make something cool that you would post in your own profile, i dont care what its going to be about (just no manga or anime, i hate manga and anime)
>  Extra : can u make me a matching avatar (that also says Szharz) thx

----------


## TheFreak

Very nice man, do you think you could send me that render or tell me the name of it? That's awesome.

----------


## MysterioussouL

> Very nice man, do you think you could send me that render or tell me the name of it? That's awesome.


*sent*.......

----------


## TheFitzy

> *Great Job mate I love your Mmowned sig and your aeroscythe one, you truly deserve a place in the Gfx lounge*


/agreed
+1

----------


## MysterioussouL

lol i already kn0w  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Frogzilla

Size: 400x120
Text: Frogzilla
 Render/Stock: like Szharz
 Extra: Can I get a matching avatar that also says Frogzilla?

----------


## MysterioussouL

AVatar:


Signature:

----------


## Cradin

Size: 415 X 215 or wha ever you can do
Text: Hickly
New Line
Text: Master Sergent
Render/Stock: Well i dont have one but i would like Illidan like Vs Arthas
Extra : Well i would like it to be transparent and also a better avatar to match it but like make it kinda make seens with the Sig

ill love you forever if you do this  :Big Grin:

----------


## MysterioussouL

Signature :



v2



Avatar:

----------


## Cradin

ty but i didnt relize 225 was that big  :Big Grin:  i might have to just use the one i have on right now but i will be using the avatar

----------


## Frogzilla

Thank you  :Big Grin:  I loves it.

----------


## MysterioussouL

> Thank you  I loves it.


you are Welcome  :Wink:

----------


## Drakath

SIGNATURE

Size: 400x120


Render/Stock : http://s277.photobucket.com/albums/k...ignature-1.jpg
Text : Opast
Other Text : @ MMOwned

AVATAR
Full Space In Box
Link To Picture : http://s277.photobucket.com/albums/k...wnedAvatar.jpg
Text : Opast

Tyvm If You Do This =]

EDIT : Teal Color Text Also.

----------


## MysterioussouL

> SIGNATURE
> 
> Size: 400x120
> 
> 
> Render/Stock : Image of bbb - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
> Text : Opast
> Other Text : @ MMOwned
> 
> ...


Signature:


Avatar:

----------


## Chrommie

Size: 400x100 
Text: Chrommie
 Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Baby Murloc
 Extra : i want it with splashez and a renders ... something likeee http://davefriston.co.uk/img/img_bacardi_splash_exp.jpg without the bacardi Symbol lol ... 

Avatar 
80x80 px
Same render 
Just like urs with my render ;] AND NAME

----------


## MysterioussouL

> Size: 400x100 
> Text: Chrommie
>  Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - PC Game Renders/Baby Murloc
>  Extra : i want it with splashez and a renders ... something likeee http://davefriston.co.uk/img/img_bacardi_splash_exp.jpg without the bacardi Symbol lol ... 
> 
> Avatar 
> 80x80 px
> Same render 
> Just like urs with my render ;] AND NAME




my avatar is 120x120 but after upload it comes to 80x80 , if i make u 80x80 by default it won't look much good

----------


## Narudan

Um 80*80 avatars look better because after resizing they lose quality

----------


## MysterioussouL

> Um 80*80 avatars look better because after resizing they lose quality


my avatar lost any quality :/ ?

----------


## Chrommie

Thanx alot mate now i'm imbah ...  :Smile:

----------


## Narudan

> my avatar lost any quality :/ ?


Probably not but it wouldn't look any worse if you made it 80*80, look at the text its not so sharp^^

----------


## Drakath

> my avatar lost any quality :/ ?



Tyvm I Like It Alot! +rep

----------


## MysterioussouL

> Tyvm I Like It Alot!


you welcome  :Wink:

----------


## Viter

Size: dunno ur the boss
Text: Viter
 Render/Stock: a GOOD render with link from zelda :P
 Extra : Nope nothing rly

----------


## MysterioussouL

> Size: dunno ur the boss
> Text: Viter
>  Render/Stock: a GOOD render with link from zelda :P
>  Extra : Nope nothing rly

----------


## Viter

> 


Don't rly like it :S

----------


## MysterioussouL

> Don't rly like it :S


u should fill your extra things then

----------


## Zoidberg

Size:400x120
Text: ToXiCa
 Render/Stock:http://jukeboxquarters.files.wordpre...black-swan.jpg
Extra : Remember to delete the existing text on the render. I'd love you if you could make me a matching avatar too <3

PM me when you're done.

----------


## MysterioussouL

> Size:400x120
> Text: ToXiCa
>  Render/Stock:http://jukeboxquarters.files.wordpre...black-swan.jpg
> Extra : Remember to delete the existing text on the render. I'd love you if you could make me a matching avatar too <3
> 
> PM me when you're done.

----------


## Zoidberg

Awesome! <3

----------


## MysterioussouL

> Awesome! <3


thanks :P , btw lf more work  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sonic Waffle

Size: 400x120
 Text: Pigpoo
 Render/Stock: http://www.utilitarianism.com/happy-pig.jpg
 Extra: Make a fade from the head & matching avatar please  :Smile:

----------


## MysterioussouL

> Size: 400x120
>  Text: Pigpoo
>  Render/Stock: http://www.utilitarianism.com/happy-pig.jpg
>  Extra: Make a fade from the head & matching avatar please

----------


## Sonic Waffle

OMG! Epic! That is uber awsome!
Thanks!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mirror

Hey, Mysterious, can you make me a matching avvie?

----------


## MysterioussouL

> Hey, Mysterious, can you make me a matching avvie?

----------


## dUcKyDrEaMeRx3

Amazing signatures i love them!!

----------


## MysterioussouL

> Amazing signatures i love them!!


ty  :Smile: .......

----------


## Fireblast

me too, i need a matching aviee and maybe you decorate and add few stuff to the avvie?

----------


## MysterioussouL

> me too, i need a matching aviee and maybe you decorate and add few stuff to the avvie?

----------


## Fireblast

> 


sweet MSOUL! keep it up

----------


## Apartment Wolf

^^ Steelin ma sigs and making teh avatarz. :] <3

----------


## aznboy

Text: Azn_boy626
Render/Stock: I can't find a good one of bleach with ichigo hallow or the white version of him
Extra : if don't mind think you can make it say Pspiso on a corner?

Thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## MysterioussouL

> Text: Azn_boy626
> Render/Stock: I can't find a good one of bleach with ichigo hallow or the white version of him
> Extra : if don't mind think you can make it say Pspiso on a corner?
> 
> Thanks

----------


## ViND_

Hey it's SHIRO! Good job, Msoul!

----------


## MysterioussouL

> Hey it's SHIRO! Good job, Msoul!


thanks mate  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## aznboy

w00t thanks man. +rep x2

----------


## MysterioussouL

> w00t thanks man.


no problem  :Cool:

----------


## dUcKyDrEaMeRx3

Size:whateva u use
Text: Infected
Render A sick render of ur choice
Just make it look awesome with an Awesome render 
what ill give +rep!

----------


## MysterioussouL

> Size:whateva u use
> Text: Infected
> Render A sick render of ur choice
> Just make it look awesome with an Awesome render 
> what ill give +rep!

----------


## ViND_

Lol MSoul, ur skills are incredible. Maybe we should vote for a whole new PHOTOSHOP PRO's category here at MMOwned and we are gonna gather people and make da ubaerrr  :Big Grin:

----------


## dUcKyDrEaMeRx3

Thanks man +rep

----------


## Nemonik

Hai thaer MysterioussouL !

I'd like a new signature since mine is getting old and dusty  :Frown: .

Text : Acidburnsz
(And something simmilar to your sig,it's teh sex!)

----------


## MysterioussouL

> Hai thaer MysterioussouL !
> 
> I'd like a new signature since mine is getting old and dusty .
> 
> Text : Acidburnsz
> (And something simmilar to your sig,it's teh sex!)




other 1

----------


## Nemonik

Thanks.

(fillah)

----------


## Pterosaur

Thanks for this signature +2 Cookies

Will +Cookie you when my 24 hour thing is up (should be ready in around 1hr)

THANKS AGAIN

----------


## MysterioussouL

> Thanks for this signature 
> 
> THANKS AGAIN


No Problem  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## The Toxic Deer

Size: 400x120.
Text: The Toxic Deer 
Render/Stock: http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-37280
Extra : MAKE EET TEH EPIX SIG

----------


## MysterioussouL

> Size: 400x120.
> Text: The Toxic Deer 
> Render/Stock: http://planetrenders.net/renders/displayimage.php?pos=-37280
> Extra : MAKE EET TEH EPIX SIG


V1:



V2:

----------


## The Toxic Deer

awesome man ty!

----------


## MysterioussouL

> awesome man ty!


you're welcome

----------


## The Toxic Deer

you are on my rep list cant do it right now tho cuz i gotta spread some around.

----------


## MysterioussouL

> you are on my rep list cant do it right now tho cuz i gotta spread some around.


lol its nP  :Wink:

----------


## EmiloZ

Size: 360x160
Text: EmiloZ
Text 2 : Flying Danish Leecher
Render/Stock: I really dosnt care , its up to you buddy
Extra : ^

----------


## Ease

> V1:
> 
> 
> 
> V2:


Question here. . 
How do you get the "scattered" blue marks around it?. it looks like you smudged somthing and then sharpened it..

----------


## MMOtoaster

Hello, i got 10 rep and would like to request a signature and avatar. I will + rep!  :Big Grin:

----------


## MysterioussouL

> Size: 360x160
> Text: EmiloZ
> Text 2 : Flying Danish Leecher
> Render/Stock: I really dosnt care , its up to you buddy
> Extra : ^







> Hello, i got 10 rep and would like to request a signature and avatar


fill the request template

----------


## Ground Zero

Size: 500x120
Text: X Elite X
Text2: Impossible is Nothing. 
  Render/Stock: http://www.gameguru.in/images/halo-3-master-chief-3.jpg
 Extra : What ever you like  :Smile:  

Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## MysterioussouL

> Size: 500x120
> Text: X Elite X
> Text2: Impossible is Nothing. 
>   Render/Stock: http://www.gameguru.in/images/halo-3-master-chief-3.jpg
>  Extra : What ever you like  
> 
> Thank you




there ya go

----------


## Apartment Wolf

Size: 480x120
Text: Toxicity12
Text2: Elite User
Render/Stock: http://62.173.68.107/portal/images/agegate.jpg
Extra : Make it pure win that stock please use the main guys in the middle like my sig and *not the text* ^^ Please make it the style you think looks good and different to my current sigs style

Ofc +Rep when its done.

----------


## MysterioussouL

> Size: 480x120
> Text: Toxicity12
> Text2: Elite User
> Render/Stock: http://62.173.68.107/portal/images/agegate.jpg
> Extra : Make it pure win that stock please use the main guys in the middle like my sig and *not the text* ^^ Please make it the style you think looks good and different to my current sigs style
> 
> Ofc +Rep when its done.


v1:


v2:

----------


## Apartment Wolf

Thanks ! Need to spread 1st.

----------


## Ground Zero

Thanks dude, your amazing +Rep

Need to spread**

----------


## shuroku

Size: In pixels:350x120
Text: Shuroku, The Fallen or Michael
Render/Stock: or any heroes thing
Extra : can it be of The teleporter ( short asian guy ) , Scientist ( Indian) and / or sylar ( bad guy) or peter ( main character )
Thanks

----------


## MysterioussouL

> Size: In pixels:350x120
> Text: Shuroku, The Fallen or Michael
> Render/Stock: or any heroes thing
> Extra : can it be of The teleporter ( short asian guy ) , Scientist ( Indian) and / or sylar ( bad guy) or peter ( main character )
> Thanks


* -Recquirements-*
5+ Rep members

----------


## Tinky

Size: Doesn't matter.

Text: 'And the rain will kill us all'
  Render/Stock: Maybe some rain together with http://fc45.deviantart.com/fs4/i/200...7/Slipknot.jpg

  Extra : Kind of darkish, emoish style if you know what I mean.

----------


## MysterioussouL

> Size: Doesn't matter.
> 
> Text: 'And the rain will kill us all'
>   Render/Stock: Maybe some rain together with http://fc45.deviantart.com/fs4/i/200...7/Slipknot.jpg
> 
>   Extra : Kind of darkish, emoish style if you know what I mean.


v1


v2

----------


## Tinky

Thanks, looking good  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ground Zero

You love slipknot aswell?  :Big Grin:  Im going to see them in Manchester on December! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## axxo135

Size: Whatever you use  :Smile: 
Text: IceCreaM (LEft corner top) and Shockwavez (Right Corner bottom)
Render/Stock/Pic : Can't find any cool pic  :Frown:  i want a Bloodelf 
male Hunter T6 i you can find  :Smile: 
Extra :Make it imba <3

----------


## MysterioussouL

> Size: Whatever you use 
> Text: IceCreaM (LEft corner top) and Shockwavez (Right Corner bottom)
> Render/Stock/Pic : Can't find any cool pic  i want a Bloodelf 
> male Hunter T6 i you can find 
> Extra :Make it imba <3




i hope you will touch 5 rep soon

----------


## axxo135

i will +rep you m8  :Smile:  
and Thanks aloot you are awsome love you <3  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mirror

Size: 400x115
Text: Mirror
Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Fallout 3
Extra : Make it look vector like my other sig you made.

!!READ THIS!!
I got a name change so you could either just change the PSD to my name for that one or make this new one YOUR CHOICE.

----------


## MysterioussouL

> Size: 400x115
> Text: Mirror
> Render/Stock: Planet Renders // Renders - Video/Console Game Renders/Fallout 3
> Extra : Make it look vector like my other sig you made.
> 
> !!READ THIS!!
> I got a name change so you could either just change the PSD to my name for that one or make this new one YOUR CHOICE.

----------


## Whodini

Size: 400x115
Text: iTz eXziBiTz
Render/Stock: 
http://www.premiumrenders.com/galler...?title=&n=1136
Extra : Vectors and pen tooling if possible... dont make it purple

----------


## MysterioussouL

> Size: 400x115
> Text: iTz eXziBiTz
> Render/Stock: 
> Premium Renders - Gallery - Gears of War 2
> Extra : Vectors and pen tooling if possible... dont make it purple




a lil bit purple :/

----------


## mkultra.

Size: Whatever you like
Text: Zombie
 Render/Stock: http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/upl...yers022507.jpg
 Extra : Sorry that I couldn't get a render but could you try to get that into a sig?

----------


## MysterioussouL

> Size: Whatever you like
> Text: Zombie
>  Render/Stock: http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/upl...yers022507.jpg
>  Extra : Sorry that I couldn't get a render but could you try to get that into a sig?

----------


## mkultra.

> 


<333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333
+Repx2

----------


## MysterioussouL

> <333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


 :Big Grin:  my pleasure

----------


## MysterioussouL

BUMP , i am bored LF more work

----------


## Zeroi9

Size: 400x120
Render/Stock: http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/i.../SnoopDogg.jpg
Text: Zeroi and sub-text is Programmer
Anything Else: If you could do an avatar to?1=D

ty lots  :Big Grin:

----------


## MysterioussouL

> Size: 400x120
> Render/Stock: http://i260.photobucket.com/albums/i.../SnoopDogg.jpg
> Text: Zeroi and sub-text is Programmer
> Anything Else: If you could do an avatar to?1=D
> 
> ty lots

----------

